# Trying to consieve naturally after ICSI



## Hopefull2ndtimelucky (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi

I'm looking for help / success stories.

We had 2 cycles of ICSI and I gave birth to a miracle baby boy who is now 2.

We were told our issue was sperm morphology and perhaps my weight. 

We have been TTC naturally since the birth or our son and nothing. 

Has anyone fell pregnant naturally after ICSI and does anyone have any tips for trying to improve our chances.


----------



## Harry2604 (Mar 11, 2017)

Ive just had two failed ICSI and now there is no money for anymore, so I am hoping there maybe a chance of TTC naturally, but my AMH is 2.8 and FSH 11 and DH has low sperm count. 

Any success stories would be great to hear

x


----------



## Katie791 (Nov 1, 2013)

Hello ladies,

Sorry to hear about the unsuccessful cycles/TTC naturally. Just to add our story' Our little girl (2.5) was an ICSI baby after being told our chances naturally were virtually non existent. Main issue is MFI due to mumps-severely low count (less than 4 million I think), poor motility and borderline morphology. I was also diagnosed with PCOS which the pill had been masking for 10+ years so it was only once I came off it a few years ago that I realised I wasn't ovulating. So obviously a double whammy of infertility! 

We were unbelievably lucky when ICSI worked first time for us and were set to try our little frozen embryo of which there was only 1 so it was going to be a gamble anyway. My cycles had returned after having my daughter although they were very long and I wasn't sure I was always ovulating but we were trying anyway just in case. Miraculously I found out I was pregnant the week before we were due to start our FET and our little boy is 5 months now!   I still can't believe it happened naturally for us even with my cycles returning as DHs side of things is so grim and if anything has probably got worse over the last few years. 

The only things we tried were preseed gel which is supposed to help the swimmers along and he took a few months of a supplement called Fertilsan M which was pricey but meant to be one of the best ones. 

I always thought the natural conception after treatment story just happened to other people and never imagined it would for us so please don't give up hope. Wishing you lots of luck   Xxx


----------



## girl nextdoor (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi ladies,
I wasn't sure where to post this but saw this thread and thought our story might be helpful...
We had 3 failed ICSI cycles over the course of 4 years. I have a low AMH and my husband has low sperm count with morphology and motility issues. Our embryos were always few and poor quality. During this time my husband asked various doctors about a varicocele that he had on his one testicle (the other removed following testicular cancer). Everyone we spoke to said it probably wouldn't make a difference to get it treated. We decided to move on with a life without children but as a last chance to get his varicocele treated and try naturally. About 3 months after his op we conceived naturally and now have a 1 year old son! I really think that had the varicocele been treated earlier, then our chances would have improved.
Our picture during treatment was pretty bleak - we had pretty much every issue possible. But where there's a will, there's a way!
Good luck to everyone. I know what a heartbreaking and painful journey infertility is x


----------



## Harry2604 (Mar 11, 2017)

Thanks for your stories ladies, big help xx


----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

I have also heard good things about the preseed gel and am hoping it helps for me (I found a similar type of gel in boots that seems to be about half the price and looks to do the same thing)...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0) this is angelbumps exhaustive post on supplements for both male and female. I found that the majority of them are actually contained in the Pregnacare conception... I also know people who use Zita West supplements.

for sperm, he should be taking the pregnacare conception also and Vitamin C plus Zinc (boots do it)

Both of you, plenty of water, milk and protein.

I presume you are tracking your ovulation?

 to you


----------



## Nic1512 (May 9, 2011)

I just wanted to share my story with you as well. I can't actually tell you how we managed to conceive after all our fertility treatment but we did! 

have been in your situation just like many others on this forum. My husband and I had three cycles of ICIS all were a disaster with only one ending with a embryo transfer. We were advised to try donor eggs as I had a low AMH and they believed poor egg quality plus potential sperm issues! After our third cycle we both couldn't take it anymore we wanted a family and decided to move to adoption and say goodbye to any further treatment. This was the best decision I ever made as we have the most beautiful daughter as a result. I cannot tell you how happy we are that we found her, she is perfect for us.

We then had a massive shock a few months later as I fell pregnant. When I first realised (at around 9 weeks) I was pregnant I honestly couldn't believe it, I had assumed it was the start of the menopause due to my poor egg reserve! I still sometimes wonder if it was all real, it feels like such a blur, probably as I went from no children to having a daughter and being pregnant within a matter of months. I actually just had my first Mother's Day as a parent of two daughters which is something I had started to think would never happen. I now have the two most wonderful daughters who are perfect in every way. Our family was created in and unconventional way but it was the right way for us.

I do however hate that everyone who knows our story seems to think that adopting is the reason I got pregnant. I worry they go around telling my story to people as a beacon of hope. I honestly do not know why I got pregnant after over 8 years trying and 3 rounds of ICIS ( I think she was probably my pre-menopause baby!) however it did happen and I am so grateful.


----------

